# Game #2: Lakers vs Jazz



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (1-0)

vs.









Utah Jazz (0-0)

Wednesday, Nov. 3
Time: 7:30 pm
TV: ESPN, UTH









Mihm went 8-for-16 from the field for the Lakers in the season opener. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | 5 Games At Least
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Out 2-3 Weeks
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Out Indefinitely

*Last Meeting:* March 29, 2004 - Karl Malone scored 19 points and grabbed 13 rebounds to help the Los Angeles Lakers beat the Utah Jazz 91-84 for their eighth straight victory. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Fri, Nov 5 
Lakers vs. San Antonio 
7:30 pm 
(TV: ESPN, FSN)

Sun, Nov 7
Lakers vs. Atlanta 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN)

Tue, Nov 9 
Lakers @ New Orleans 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL)

Wed, Nov 10
Lakers @ Memphis 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Fri, Nov 12
Lakers @ Orlando 
4:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

My Prediction
Lakers: 104
Jazz: 96
</center>

- I dont know Utah's lineup so if I should change it let me know.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I think this one is going to be close. I hope these guys can do a better jod rebounding, didn't we give like 17 off rebounds? Hopefully LO can get going offensively, and stay out of foul trouble, please.

Mihm, I never expected him to be an offensive factor. It will be great if he can keep it up. We know what we can expect from Kobe. If guys can make plays, and make their open shots(as they did vs Denver), we can win.


Looking forward to watching AK play.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Back to back on the road, and it's Utah's home opener. This will be a tough game, but I expect the Lakers to squeak out a close one.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Lakers 108*
Jazz 100


Kobe 28pts
Odom 14rbs
Kobe 10assts


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Back to back on the road, and it's Utah's home opener. This will be a tough game, but I expect the Lakers to squeak out a close one.


 I hoope you´re right, but I´m not soo sure.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers Win 98-93 

Splash


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i will say a win for the lakers with mihm scoring 24


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i really dont know whos gonna win this one. Its the second night of a back to back and its Utah's home opener....we know how pumped up the crowd and the team will be.

Also Utah plays very rough and i dont think the lakers will be able to get out and run as much as they did against denver. Utah is missing Carlos Arroyo however so we'll see.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect a Lakers loss tonight. 

Alot of emition and effort was spent last night. 

Jazz's frontline is more physical has more bulk and may wear Odom and Mihm down off back to back games. 

Butler matched up with AK will be a huge match-up. If Butler can hit shots and play strong defense the Lakers have a shot. 

Kobe should have a huge game with Harpring on him. He'll juke him and get free all night. 

Question is will Sloan switch AK on Kobe. Probably late. 

I think LO has a chance at a huge game because of Boozer's lack of heighth and footwork. Odom could get every shot he wants. 

*Final Prediction* 

Kobe, Odom, Grant , and Cook should have good games. 

But the Lakers will run out of steam somewhere in the late 3rd and lose by 10 points or so. 

Harpring, AK and Bell will have good games. As will Okur. 

Jazz will be hyped for their home opener.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I just hope for another good performance. If we can get a little more out of Odom, I see nice chances for a win. Kobe seems to really know what to do out there, and that will make a difference.

My prediction:

Lakers - 101
Jazz - 97


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This is going to be a tough one, Sloan is one heck of a coach, and the Jazz are going to be prepared. 

If the Lakers can control the boards and not get hammered on the offensive boards, I think the Lakers will win. (Vlades big body will help cut those offensive boards down when he gets back) 

It will be interesting to see if and how long Sloan sticks AK on Kobe. 

I am worried about the rebounding right now though.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Utah's lineup will most likely be something this:

PG: McLeod/Bell
SG: Giricek
SF: Kirilenko
PF: Boozer
C: Okur

The PG injuries will make the back to back a bit easier. If Kobe decides to take 20-30 shots, Kirilenko will give him a tough time. If he's a playmaker like last night, Kirilenko will spend more time guarding the 3s and 4s.

Sometime during the season, Kobe will have to make himself more of a scorer than playmaker. Tonight is not that game, at least not with Kirilenko in the game. Hopefully LO makes the most out of going against a weak defender in Booz. However, Carlos is a beat on the glass and unless the Lake show improves hustles, the rebounding will be worse than yesterday.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

if lakers win. Ill be proud. a good test for us 2night


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Craptacluar is a good adj for right now,


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

:dead:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wonderful, now i know why people are saying the lakers wont make the postseason


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Is it just me or does that rim not sound right?


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

this always happens when we play in Utah.....even with Shaq, we always have struggled there because they really bring the game to a crawl and it gets ugly. the lakers just cant rebound or run against this team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

honeymoon is over ...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

7-30 (23.3%) 19-36 (52.8%)

Guess Which One Is The Lakers :sour:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Last I checked there's still another 80 games.. This team wasnt gonna win every game :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was the most pathetic and embarrassing half of basketball I have ever seen from the Lakers. I am shocked.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Last I checked there's still another 80 games.. This team wasnt gonna win every game :laugh:



is it possible to show some effort? or should we just give in to utahs d


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> That was the most pathetic and embarrassing half of basketball I have ever seen from the Lakers. I am shocked.


yup

The emotions I've gone through during the Laker's 1st half: :heart:  :sour: :dead: :upset: :sigh:

EDIT: Anyone else think the most likely result of the poll is going to be 1 right now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL, probably will be 1 3 or so.. But I'm getting a feeling it will be 0.. :laugh: 

I do believe this half will be better but it's too much to make up  

It's not like Utah isnt playing defense. They are doing good defensively :|


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Well it can't be 0, since Kobe was at 10 (or was it 11) at the half. Otherwise I would have said 0 too.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

IT seems utah has been on a RUn all game long. Lakers Cant buy a bucket and for sum reason the refs are calling o-fouls on us everyplay! but one bright side KOBES DUNK top 5 game dunks ive seen in awhile. Lakers on a mini run right now. Hopefully jazz will slump alittle-

Lakerman Report- 3rd Quater,6 min


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Kobe's a beast at the line, he never has to make a shot from the field at all.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe's doing everything he can and the lead is now 15.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Is it just me or does that rim not sound right?


the rim sounds like a busted old metal rim at the park


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basically this game is trhe opposite of last nights game, no assists, no defense, no fast breaking, plenty of Kobe. 

Kobe has been great in the 2nd half especially, but no one else is doing jack. 

He tried passing but there were too many fumbles, and rejections. 

I figured this would happen on the road. Lakers don't have enough mentally tough players now to dig out tough road wins but it'll come. 

That baseline jam by Kobe was spectacular. 

On his way to 40 points in a very ugly loss. 

Mihm turned back into Mihm tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yikes!

What an ugly game. But as previously mentioned, still 80 games left. Since I am frustrated, I will go ahead and make some comments. Jerry Sloan is an awesome coach. Why can't we run solid motion plays like that? Instead Rudy would rather tell his players to drive into the lane every play, much like my peewee coach. When the vast majorities of your plays call for isolation, success is unlikely. We should trade Chucky for a bag of Tostitos or whatever it is you guys always say about Devean. Also, does Lamar have any touch around the basket? He gets his layups blocked a lot. Otherwise, he just has trouble overall finishing. I noticed this in the preseason as well. Anyways, I look forward to Friday night against the Spurs. Hopefully an improved effort, as the season is young. Anyways, its late. Bye Laker geeks. LMAO guys.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

RIm sounded quite funny i do agree BUT the game was postponed because of problems with the net


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugly game all around.. Like I said thank god there's still 80 games left :laugh: .. Just gotta brush this one off, learn from it, and move forward against SA.. Certainly I'm not expecting a win vs the Spurs so if they win it'll be a plus winning 2/3 against potential playoff teams to start the year..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy, compound Utah hitting everything they touched and the Lakers not moving the ball at all, even with Kobe's 38, you still get a 20+ blowout. 

Ball movement and spacing was the exact opposite of last night's showing. I guess this team is going to take a while to get used to playing on the road?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I had a feeling Lakers were going to lose.

The game with the Spurs should be a lot closer then this one, I think it will be either a close loss or 6 pt win or so, leaning towards a loss.


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, this game was pretty ridiculous for the Lake Show. Kobe was his usual dominating self. But the rest of the guys didn't do squat. When one guy has to score pretty much half your points, chances are you aren't going to do too well. And you won't beat anyone in the NBA shooting 29% from the field. 

From watching this game, though, one thing is for sure with the Lakers - THEY NEED A REAL FREAKIN' POINT GUARD. Chucky Atkins and Tierre Brown won't get them anywhere, and Sasha is nowhere near ready to start at PG in the NBA. They need to pick up someone from somewhere, and need to do so soon. Maybe Eric Snow in Cleveland, I don't know. What I do know, however, is that Mitch Kupchak needs to start to shopping Devean George, Luke Walton, Jumaine Jones, Chucky Atkins, Brian Cook, Slava Medvedenko, and Kareem Rush to try get the Lakers a solid 1. I would give up any and as many of those guys as necessary to get this done.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs4Life</b>!
> What I do know, however, is that Mitch Kupchak needs to start to shopping Devean George, Luke Walton, Jumaine Jones, Chucky Atkins, Brian Cook, Slava Medvedenko, and Kareem Rush to try get the Lakers a solid 1. I would give up any and as many of those guys as necessary to get this done.


:laugh: I knew this kind of a post was coming as soon as this team has a crappy game.. Here it is.. Trade everyone.. That'll make the team better


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

freaking Lakers couldnt buy a damn basket!!!!!! 

this game was terrible :upset:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Lets talk about why the Lakers lost.


-Officials were off the charts tonight, absolutely horrific. They would not let Mihm even try to get position. There was a stretch where they called about 5 ticky tack offensive fouls in a few minutes. That was a huge blow to the Lakers trying to make a run. A complete joke. 


- AK is a monster, outstanding individual and especially help defense tonight

- Boozer killing inside, nobody getting a body on him, getting whatever he wanted.

- Offensive rebounds early on. 

Cook- Play some fricken defense. Did you see the play where he ran into Harpring with his arms at his sides. What the heck is that? Combine Cook's sorry D with the fact that he couldnt hit a shot, shouldnt have been out there.

-The entire Lakers cast didnt show up, I think they shot 9 for 45 or something like that. I think Rudy should get plenty of the blame for this. Horrible spacing and play calling. 

Can we talk about the fact that the Lakers have no competent PG. Chucky and Brown are both HORRIBLE. Brown making me sick when he twice passed up a wide open Rush to attack the basket and get nothing. He is looking to score out there and the Lakers do not need it. 

As far as I am concerned, Sasha is already better and smarter than both of them.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow. The exact opposite of what I predicted. Atkins is pathetic, I dislike him more than George right now. Can we grab a damn rebound, please! Utah had their way with the Lake show on the off. boards. I never thought it would get this bad, but it is early in the season, so I'm ok.


Man, congrats to Utah, they played an excellent game. AK was ALL over the place, I love that about him.


We got the Spurs next...:uhoh:


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: I knew this kind of a post was coming as soon as this team has a crappy game.. Here it is.. Trade everyone.. That'll make the team better



Uh, the point of my post wasn't to say that the Lakers should trade everyone. What I was trying to say was the guys I listed are expendable if Kupchak can find the Lakers a solid point guard. Those are guys Mitch should keep available if an opportunity arises, because they can be dealt without significant damage being done to the team. That's all. There's really nothing more to it. And yes, dealing some of those guys for a solid point guard will make the team better.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the point of my post wasn't to say that the Lakers should trade everyone. What I was trying to say was the guys I listed are expendable if Kupchak can find the Lakers a solid point guard. Those are guys Mitch should keep available if an opportunity arises, because they can be dealt without significant damage being done to the team. That's all. There's really nothing more to it. And yes, dealing some of those guys for a solid point guard will make the team better.


Who would trade a solid PG for a bunch of scrubs such as the Lakers bench?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Who would trade a solid PG for a bunch of scrubs such as the Lakers bench?


No one, basically. Which is why the Lakers are going to cut roster space as much as possible this year and into next offseason so they can sign someone to the MLE.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We need to move Odom to the 3 and get a rugged rebounder at the 4. We have Grant but he and Cook are the only bigs we have off the bench.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We need another big and a pg. We need a big bodied rebounder and a pg capable of running the show and getting points. 

I think the target should be Nene. The Nuggets need a shooting guard and Nene's expendable. 

We could offer up Rush or whomever they want for him outside of the obvious. Maybe George when he gets healthy. They wouldn't go for it probably but its worth a shot.

Boozer and AK pushed us around inside last night far too often. 

Odom needs to be moved back to the 3. 

Not a time for panic just a real ugly road loss but it exposed the real weaknesses. 

I'm about ready for Sasha to become a rotation guy also. At this point he couldn't be any worse than Atkins and Brown have been. 

If he can find his confidence and stroke who knows but we're getting nothing from the other guys.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

If the lakers want tough interior d, they should try to give Brian Grant some minutes


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I liked the effort by the team overall. Had Mihm and Odom weren't in the foul trouble, Lakers could have sequezzed the game in the last minute.

Anyway, we need to have winnning % of 80-85 at home and remain .500 on road.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

all i got to say is that the lakers need an inside presence like a tyson chandler or eddy curry


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Utah spanked us hard. Everything went their way and they played harder than the Lakers. I hope the new guys don't have road jitters because most of them didn't show up in this game. 

Kobe tried to get Mihm going early but he just didn't have it in him tonight. That may have been the REAL Chris Mihm. :sour:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Any POG nominations?

I vote for Vlade, Slava And Devean...


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobes dunk was just amazing plus 38. In a lost like this i hope kobe gets his stats


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

Can you say franchise lows?


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I figured this team was gonna take some shots to the mouth early this season and they need it, to let them know how hard its gonna be every night. 

It was nice to see Kobe licking the wounds of his fellow players, hell i thought he was gonna straight up french kiss Caron....

...Ahem...

Anyway, the Lakers flunked with flying colors, but its early, brush it off and lace up for the next one, my only concern is as this team grows, are lakers fans willing to grow with them?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> We need another big and a pg. We need a big bodied rebounder and a pg capable of running the show and getting points.
> 
> I think the target should be Nene. The Nuggets need a shooting guard and Nene's expendable.
> ...


Kiki said they are not even considering it, and I believe him.

POG is Kobe. That dunk was sick. 

Truth is for the 1st 6 quarters of this NBA season, Kobe has not looked for his shot. Final 2 quarters of the game last night, he was looking for it. Had he started looking for it earlier, the outcome might have been different and he probably would have dropped 50. 

btw Funny when I look at the box score and see Kobe had 0 blocks, then I go check the tape and he had 2 in the 3rd quarter. 

-Those rims were pissing me off as well.

-Grant needs to play more minutes if he can 

-Chucky and Brown suck. 

Im done.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

How I expect a lot of Kobe but thats is not important if your team lose


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Kobe tried to get Mihm going early but he just didn't have it in him tonight. That may have been the REAL Chris Mihm. :sour:


 I realy REALY hope not... :uhoh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That dunk by Kobe was awesome though...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Kobe is gonna start realizing how Tmac felt for four years. Drop 38 and it still isn't even close. Sounds familiar. 

The real Chris Mihm showed up. I thought it was funny how everyone was pumping him up the first game, or the first half of the first game. He is soft and finishes soft. That's just the way he plays.

Odom doesn't look happy in LA. I wouldn't be surprised if he isn't with LA in a year or two.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> The real Chris Mihm showed up. I thought it was funny how everyone was pumping him up the first game, or the first half of the first game. He is soft and finishes soft. That's just the way he plays.


Pretty much every Laker fan agreed that the guy was having an extraordinary game. That's about it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Kobe is gonna start realizing how Tmac felt for four years. Drop 38 and it still isn't even close. Sounds familiar.
> 
> The real Chris Mihm showed up. I thought it was funny how everyone was pumping him up the first game, or the first half of the first game. He is soft and finishes soft. That's just the way he plays.
> ...


Yeah. Mihm's "softness" is beyond description. I don't know if he'll ever change. 

As far as Odom goes, I think that he'll eventually find his niche with this team. He's been used to having the ball in his hands at all times but now he has to share the ball with Kobe. He's not the type of player that can sit around on the perimeter and shoot 3's all day long. He's got to be able to get to the basket. I'd like to see him move more without the ball and get some easy dunks and layups inside. He can also become more of a factor in the post. Also, I think he needs to take advantage of his speed more in transition. At the same time, Kobe needs to stop isolating all the time on offense. Let Lamar handle the ball a little and create for everyone else. Kobe is much better as a spot up shooter than Odom is.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*attenshun!*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Kobe is gonna start realizing how Tmac felt for four years. Drop 38 and it still isn't even close. Sounds familiar.


I don't think Kobe will ever feel how TMac felt losing 19 games in a row. Too far above that, even in the Western conference.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah. Mihm's "softness" is beyond description. I don't know if he'll ever change.
> ...


I agree with all that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: attenshun!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Kobe will ever feel how TMac felt losing 19 games in a row. Too far above that, even in the Western conference.


Thats a stupid comment. Not even worth responding to contextually.

All the other sensical people here realized my point. Just like Tmac in Orlando, there are going to be a lot of nights where it is a whole lot of Kobe and not much else.

Maybe Lakers won't lose 19 straight or even come close, yet again, give Tmac of Orlando they guys on that team - Chucky, Caron, Odom, and Mihm in the East and Orlando would have been a top 3 or 4 team in the East. It is all relative.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: attenshun!*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> All the other sensical people here realized my point. Just like Tmac in Orlando, there are going to be a lot of nights where it is a whole lot of Kobe and not much else.


Well of course he is going to struggle, the West is stacked this year. The difference between him and Mac is, Kobe will give his team a chance to win those games in the 4th every once inawhile, rather than passing it off to a guy like Atkins or Cook to take the last shot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: attenshun!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Well of course he is going to struggle, the West is stacked this year. The difference between him and Mac is, Kobe will give his team a chance to win those games in the 4th every once inawhile, rather than passing it off to a guy like Atkins or Cook to take the last shot.


Ok. Obviously you cannot be spoken to rationally.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*yup*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Ok. Obviously you cannot be spoken to rationally.


You're probably right.


----------

